# Wrecking the Yarn....YES!



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I know there are others that never block natural fibers or acrylics..and that is kewl..

I also know I have ALWAYS said I block EVERYTHING...this is just my choice and preference.

To block acrylics there are several advantages:
1. makes the yarn lay flat and neat ...more of a polished look...doesn't have to SCREAM I am acrylic lol
2. makes the acrylic baby butt soft...I promise you this...even the iron clad harsh acrylics.

Check out this blog for blocking acrylics.

http://rainyknits.blogspot.com/2006/08/blocking-acrylic.html

She has the information and right idea.

Enjoy!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Camilla,
It is so nice to see you on the forum. Haven't seen you around for a while. I hope things are well with you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Barbara...
Just hanging in there ...all we can do huh?
I think most have daily struggles.

How are you feeling hon...missing our PM chats lol

Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I know there are others that never block natural fibers or acrylics..and that is kewl..
> 
> I also know I have ALWAYS said I block EVERYTHING...this is just my choice and preference.
> 
> ...


I block acrylics-----really softens them.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You betcha Ompuff...
You would be surprised how many people say..naw...I just wash and dry them in clothes dryer..it is good enough...or do NOT block at all.

Thanks for your affirmation.

Hugs,

Camilla



ompuff said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are others that never block natural fibers or acrylics..and that is kewl..
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I didnt know you "could" block acrylics!! someone just wrote in a question about this...I hope they see this post


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, You all talked me into it. I will have to go buy some of those baby alphabet thingies to make the blocking board for the afghan I hope to finish before Christmas.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Okay, You all talked me into it. I will have to go buy some of those baby alphabet thingies to make the blocking board for the afghan I hope to finish before Christmas.


what are baby alphabet thingys ??? how will they help in blocking??


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Joan...
What Bsaito is referring to are squares that have interlocking 4 sides and usually have the A, B, C's on them and you can buy them at Toys R Us type stores..
Same shape as blocking boards...the more you interlink the bigger your blocking board can be.
I got mine at Knitpicks.com..a bit more pricy but both do the same...
Hope that helps a bit.



JoanL said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, You all talked me into it. I will have to go buy some of those baby alphabet thingies to make the blocking board for the afghan I hope to finish before Christmas.
> ...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

once again carmilla a great big thank you lol and HUGS ann


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I have found that just pinning my knitted things down with a wet towel or cloth on top and pressing with my hands does the job. I leave the towel on for a short time, then remove it and let dry completely. Works for me.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL, Thanks Camilla, once again my language vacated my brain.


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

i made a lace shawl out of Vanna glamour yarn and it was a mess. could not wear it. so i blocked it. i streatched and pinned it to the bed in the spare room and steamed it with a standing clothes steamer. some might call it steamed to death. i call it lovely.
the yarn has an all over sparkle, and when i wear it, it is soft and hangs like silk. i love it. it is my husband favorite thing i have ever made.
though i don't usually block afghans, anything i ware, i block. even acrylics. it is well worth the effort.

Beka


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this! I block using pins and a steamer - both natural and "fake" but had never heard about the waste yarn method. Great suggestion. I appreciate your sharing!


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I never blocked anything until I finished a shawl that I made with Mini Mochi. As I was knitting this shawl, I bought a set of 20 wires and t-pins, and for the first time, blocked a knit piece. Oh my goodness, the shawl, when dry, was absolutely beautiful. I realized the what I'd been missing. 
I made my sister the shawl Collonade (sp) and sent it to her, a bit unhappy with the way it turned out. After blocking the one shawl, I asked her to return the one I made her. It's upstairs now, awaiting blocking and I can hardly wait to see how lovely it will be.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you think I can just block on the ironing board....I am thinking the steam will "go through" and it might be better....of course I could only do a bit at a time.
also...do I need the T pins???


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Sweet Annie...always so good to hear from you.
You are most welcome...
My philosophy is share the knowledge...we are all on this planet to help others after all huh?
Extra hugs and love to you and your family this Merry Christmas,

Camilla



kiwiannie said:


> once again carmilla a great big thank you lol and HUGS ann


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Joan,
You could use your ironing board ..IF you can pin the piece there..but...I would use a blocking board, OR a towel on the bed or carpeted floor..
I have used my pristine clean bed mattress to block a huge afghan here:

Hope this helps a bit..

As others have said...You do NOT know what you are missing out on UNTIL you block.



JoanL said:


> Do you think I can just block on the ironing board....I am thinking the steam will "go through" and it might be better....of course I could only do a bit at a time.
> also...do I need the T pins???


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for the info Camilla!



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I know there are others that never block natural fibers or acrylics..and that is kewl..
> 
> I also know I have ALWAYS said I block EVERYTHING...this is just my choice and preference.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just concerned about having the bed damp...for that long of a time...but I will figure out something...I thought about the carpet too....we keep the house pretty warm...but the bedrooms are cold...I am looking forward to see how it works...J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It is endless what I'm learning. Thanks Camilla for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well living in Arizona it is a bit hotter...And I have a ceiling fan ..also I set a rotating fan on dresser..
What I do is..soak the finished piece in a wool soak and rinse well in kitchen sink...then I squeeze most of the moisture out..NOT wring it..just squeeze...lay it in a HUGE beach towel and roll it up and press hard to wick away the rest of the moisture...so no problem drying...once blocked and pinned.
By that time the piece is only barely damp.

Hope that helps a bit..



JoanL said:


> I was just concerned about having the bed damp...for that long of a time...but I will figure out something...I thought about the carpet too....we keep the house pretty warm...but the bedrooms are cold...I am looking forward to see how it works...J


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome Ann..
I too learn so much from others here.



grandmann said:


> It is endless what I'm learning. Thanks Camilla for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Camilla, I do the same just pop in the washer on cool and fluff/air dry or light heat. I never block them. They come out nice and soft and as you say not screaming I'm handmade and made from acrylic!This works especially well with afghans. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehe Josheli...different strokes...
Whatever makes one happy...but for ME I block everything..
I still love ya tho LOL



josheli said:


> Hi Camilla, I do the same just pop in the washer on cool and fluff/air dry or light heat. I never block them. They come out nice and soft and as you say not screaming I'm handmade and made from acrylic!This works especially well with afghans. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Well living in Arizona it is a bit hotter...And I have a ceiling fan ..also I set a rotating fan on dresser..
> What I do is..soak the finished piece in a wool soak and rinse well in kitchen sink...then I squeeze most of the moisture out..NOT wring it..just squeeze...lay it in a HUGE beach towel and roll it up and press hard to wick away the rest of the moisture...so no problem drying...once blocked and pinned.
> By that time the piece is only barely damp.
> 
> ...


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

JoanL said:


> I was just concerned about having the bed damp...for that long of a time...but I will figure out something...I thought about the carpet too....we keep the house pretty warm...but the bedrooms are cold...I am looking forward to see how it works...J


Use a garbage bag under the towel and your bed or carpet will stay dry. If it's a large item, like a shawl or afghan, you can get a shower curtain liner at the Dollar Store. I've done that and my bed stayed dry.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

DHeart said:


> JoanL said:
> 
> 
> > I was just concerned about having the bed damp...for that long of a time...but I will figure out something...I thought about the carpet too....we keep the house pretty warm...but the bedrooms are cold...I am looking forward to see how it works...J
> ...


oh good idea...does the plastic keep it from drying though??


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

No, enough air from the top will dry it.
You can always use a fan to help it dry, too.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Joan...for ME...I would NOT feel a need to use plastic...
if you soak it..squeese mositure out all the mositure with your hands (DO NOT WRING IT OUT)...lay it in a HUGE beach type towel..roll that up and I kinda stomp on it with my feet...the piece is dry enough to lay on your beautiful mattress...besides I pin or use blocking wires and the plastic would only be a bother.
Plastic does NOT breathe..so it would NOT help one bit ..
IMHO..and sticking with what works for me lol



JoanL said:


> DHeart said:
> 
> 
> > JoanL said:
> ...


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I just finished a shawl and blocked it today. It has a ruffle with points on the lower edge. Like a gazillion points! I don't have blocking wires. I used a piece of weed whacker line to string through the points. It had a snag on the end of the line. I heated it over a candle till it softened enough to smooth out with my fingers. It worked really well. I use a sheet on the carpet with pins.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I have blocking wires, t-pins, and interlocking foam pads on which to block, yet I must admit to not having blocked anything ... yet.
Part of the reason is that queen and king sized blankets are just too large. The other part is that I KNOW no one I give anything to is even remotely likely to block it after washing. So, why give them something that will look great and then have them be disappointed that it doesn't come out of the dryer looking the same? They're happy with it the way they receive it; that's good enough for me. There is one lacy scarf that's intended for me and will be blocked ... at least once.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Camilla - like you I have always blocked absolutely everything. I use a canvas covered styrofoam blocking board that I can stand it up vertically (easier on the back!) and then steam to the death with my Joy Mangano "My Little Steamer" - 900 watts and very inexpensive - and much lighter and ergonomically easier on the hands/wrists than an iron and no risk of touching the fabric. I've been called crazy, but it really works! I love your link - thanks for the validation!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You betcha Mopgenorth....
This is my philosophy...why invest so much money and your precious time to NOT block and have your work of art NOT look its best?
I do not criticize others that do NOT block...just giving my perspective.
I really love your method...very ingenious...
Just do what works for YOU...each of us...
I too have a bad back hips spine...that is where hubby helps lol.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



mopgenorth said:


> Hi Camilla - like you I have always blocked absolutely everything. I use a canvas covered styrofoam blocking board that I can stand it up vertically (easier on the back!) and then steam to the death with my Joy Mangano "My Little Steamer" - 900 watts and very inexpensive - and much lighter and ergonomically easier on the hands/wrists than an iron and no risk of touching the fabric. I've been called crazy, but it really works! I love your link - thanks for the validation!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

While working with some mystery yarn - I think it may be 'Simply Soft' - I was thinking that it _begins_ with the 'wrecked' effect. Limp yarn, nearly lifeless hat. This may be good for slinky shawls and tops, but I don't think it's great for warm winter woollies. For protection from sub-freezing temperatures, one wants air pockets - the more the warmer, _even_ in synthetics. So, wool or not, cold weather wear from my needles and hooks will not be blocked. It's a question of keeping warm bodies warn, not showing off the pretty stitch patterns that kept me happy in the knitting.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have some like that Jessica-Jean...
I have tried to knit ..does NOT show stitch defination for the afghan pattern I was using..
Tried to crochet the star afghan...many other things..cause I really love the color...
It is as limp as cooked spaghetti noodle...
Never again will I buy or use this yarn.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Once you kill the acrylic, dose it stay that way after washing or must you do that every time?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

love to knit said:


> Once you kill the acrylic, dose it stay that way after washing or must you do that every time?


As in killing a mosquito or a person; once dead, it remains dead. No repeat necessary; unlike blocking wool yarn which - eventually, if not after the first washing - needs to be reblocked.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree 100% Jessica-Jean...I am not a fan of "Simply Soft"..maybe a soft baby blanket...but it does feel like a wet cooked noodle in my hand...and NOT the stitch defination I like.



Jessica-Jean said:


> While working with some mystery yarn - I think it may be 'Simply Soft' - I was thinking that it _begins_ with the 'wrecked' effect. Limp yarn, nearly lifeless hat. This may be good for slinky shawls and tops, but I don't think it's great for warm winter woollies. For protection from sub-freezing temperatures, one wants air pockets - the more the warmer, _even_ in synthetics. So, wool or not, cold weather wear from my needles and hooks will not be blocked. It's a question of keeping warm bodies warn, not showing off the pretty stitch patterns that kept me happy in the knitting.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ditto!



Jessica-Jean said:


> love to knit said:
> 
> 
> > Once you kill the acrylic, dose it stay that way after washing or must you do that every time?
> ...


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome 



love to knit said:


> Thanks


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I know there are others that never block natural fibers or acrylics..and that is kewl..
> 
> I also know I have ALWAYS said I block EVERYTHING...this is just my choice and preference.
> 
> ...


Thank you Camilla for this link. I am just finishing a sweater for my sister using Jiffy by Lion Brand and it has answered questions I had about blocking it as it is 100% Acrylic.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Claudia..you are most welcome.



ggclaudia said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are others that never block natural fibers or acrylics..and that is kewl..
> ...


----------

